# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  джива и кришна-према

## Андрей Афанасьевич

Враджанатх заметил: «Ты говорил, что внутренняя энергия является в форме энергий хладини, самвит и сандхини. Но ведь джива-шакти также является крохотной частицей внутренней энергии, а майя-шакти – искаженным отражением внутренней энергии. Пожалуйста, расскажи мне, как энергии хладини, самвит и сандхини связаны с энергиями джива-шакти и майя-шакти».
Достойный Бабаджи ответил: «Джива-шакти, которая является атомарной частицей внутренней энергии, обладает незначительной частью этих трех энергий. Хладини-шакти проявляется в ней как вечное блаженство безличного Брахмана, самвит-шакти – как знание индивидуальной души об имперсональном Брахмане, а сандхини-шакти – как  мельчайшие духовные формы духовных душ. Так следует понимать интересующий тебя вопрос о проявлении этих энергий в индивидуальных духовных душах. 
(Джайва-дхарма, гл.14, стр. 305)


Чистая любовь к Богу вечно обитает в сердцах живых существ. Она не относится к категории вещей, получаемых извне. Когда сердце очищено слушанием и воспеванием, эта любовь пробуждается сама собой.
(ЧЧ, Мадхья 22.107)


Из первой цитаты можно понять, что джива по своей природе осознаёт и наслаждается только безличным Брахманом, для кришна-премы энергии не хватает. Как это совместить со 2-й цитатой?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> В общем в тех предложениях, которые Вы процитировали, термины "брахмананда" и "брахма-гьяна" не имеют никакого отношения к Безличному Брахману. 
> 
> В данном случае "брахмананда" может означать, например, все пять освобождения, так как все эти виды мокши даруют духовное блаженство. 
> 
> То же самое с "брахма-гьяной", которая, например, в данном случае обозначает знание науки о пяти расах и знание о том в каких отношениях джива состоит с Верховным Господом.


А вы можете привести примеры из шастр такого расширительного употребления этих терминов?

В словаре Монье-Вильямса

brahmānanda	m. " joy in brahma " , the rapture of absorption into the one self-existent Spirit

brahmajñāna	n. divine or sacred knowledge (esp. knowledge of the universal permeation of the one Spirit as taught by the vedā*nta) , spiritual wisdom  


В переводе Шри Чайтанья Сарасват Матха - безличный Брахман

В переводе другого матха в индексе стоит: brahmajñāna - See impersonal knowledge

В ЧЧ Ади 7.97

кришна-наме йе ананда-синдху-асвадана
брахмананда тара аге кхатодака-сама

кришна-наме — в святом имени Господа; йе — которое; ананда — трансцендентного блаженства; синдху — океана; асвадана — ощущение; брахмананда — трансцендентное блаженство безличного осознания; тара — того; аге — перед; кхата-удака — мелкой воде в канале; сама — подобно.

«В сравнении с океаном духовного блаженства, которое испытывает тот, кто повторяет мантру Харе Кришна, наслаждение от осознания безличного Брахмана [брахмананда] выглядит обмелевшим ручьем».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.1.38) сказано:

брахманандо бхавед эша
 чет парарддха-гуникритах
наити бхакти-сукхамбодхех
 параману-тулам апи

«Если брахмананду, или духовное блаженство от постижения безличного Брахмана, увеличить в миллион раз, оно не сравнится и с крупицей того счастья, что дарует человеку чистое преданное служение Господу».

Поэтому пока ваше предложение не достаточно обосновано, выглядит как устранение несоответствия силовым методом  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Согласно Гаудия-Сиддханте безличное освобождение не является потолком для дживы. Это общее для всех вайшнавов, в том числе для Шри Чайтанья Сарасват Матха, для другого матха, для ИСККОН. Тем не менее в двух переводах из трёх брахмананда и брахмагьяна соотнесены явным образом с безличным Брахманом. Можно закрыть на это глаза, а можно попытаться понять, в чём тут дело и, возможно, углубить своё понимание сиддханты.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Вы зачем-то продолжаете силовое давление.  :smilies:  Сиддханту надо осмысливать, а не "выпрямлять", противоречия в ней постулированы, от них не избавиться.

Английским я плохо владею, поэтому придётся ждать русского перевода в будущем или же помощи от преданных сейчас  :smilies:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

по-моему, обычные трудности перевода. 



> Просто существует некоторая путаница с терминами. Часто когда преданные слышат слово "Брахман", они тут же автоматически вспоминают о Безличном Брахмане


Из восемнадцатой главы: 
Слово брахман переводится как «величайший» (брихат). Следовательно, слово брахман указывает на Верховную Личность Бога, обладающего совершенными качествами. 
(перевод - изд. "философская книга") 
The word "brahman" means the greatest (brihat). Therefore the word "brahman" directly refers to the eternal Supreme Personality of Godhead, who is the master of six opulences. 
Гугл также выдал ссылку на ШБ 6.4.32, там тоже брахман = брихат, "большое". 

Итак, брахмананда - "блаженство [чего-то] Большего", брахмагьяна - "знание [чего-то] Большего". А уж что там есть это "Большее", подставляйте сами (больше дживы может быть что угодно: и майя, и безличный Брахман, и Параматма, и Бхагаван... мы самые мелкие)). 
___________________________________

Кстати, все заметили, что в варианте "Философской книги" (то, что цитирует Андрей Афанасьевич), используется слово "-шакти", а в чайтанья-сарасват-матховском - "вритти"? ИМХО, оригинальное слово все-таки вритти. Просто Шрила Прабхупада практически не употребляет этот термин, поэтому западным (не-индийским) преданным он плохо известен. Вритти - букв. "вращение", т.е. "[рабочая, выполняемая] функция". 
Переводчики явно стремились использовать наиболее привычные и полезные для западного преданного слова, вот и, 



> Чтобы было ещё понятнее


заменили "-вритти" на "-шакти". Ну а _brahma-_ сделали "имперсональным Брахманом" наверное по инерции, по привычке.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> по-моему, обычные трудности перевода.


Попробую всё же защитить переводчиков.
Чтобы служить Кришне, джива должна отдать себя под покровительство духовной энергии: *собственной энергии дживы для кришна-премы недостаточно*. Тем не менее, естественное положение дживы - служить Кришне, о чем и говорит Господь Чайтанья. Джива по своей природе способна на отношения с Кришной вплоть до маха-бхавы, "содействие Шри Радхи позволяет достичь безграничного духовного блаженства", однако "влияние Майи позволяет опуститься до самых низких уровней бытия". Таким образом, всё просто, и говорить, что переводчики переводили по инерции  не требуется.  :mig:

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Я, кстати, обычно использую перевод "Шри Джайва-Дхармы" от Шри Чайтанья Сарасват Матха, так как для меня он является эталоном. Он очень мощно выполнен плюс там в скобках оставлены санскритские термины.


Там тоже есть ошибки, хотя конечно не так много как в философской книге. В философской книге многие абзацы имеют совершенно противоположное значение чем в оригинале.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> В философской книге многие абзацы имеют совершенно противоположное значение чем в оригинале.


Примеры в студию, плиз.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Примеры в студию, плиз.


Их очень много к сожалению. Не уверен, что это уместно здесь на форуме.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Ничего, глаза боятся - руки делают. Постепенно, по одному. А почему неуместно - вообще не понял: где же как не на форуме это делать?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Итак, Radhe Shyam Prabhu, какие же "абзацы имеют совершенно противоположное значение чем в оригинале"?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> собственной энергии дживы для кришна-премы недостаточно.


Другими словами, према-ананда и матананда - ананды заемные, а брахмананда, БББ* - собственно дживья? 

Ну ладно, тогда такая дополнительная трактовка, призванная спасти честь "Философской книги". Только чур, если сейчас начнутся толки а-ля "джива пала с Вайкунтхи или из брахмаджьоти?" :stena:  - я не виноват. 

Значит, в четырнадцатой главе обильно цитируются упанишады, и сразу вспомнилась популярная упанишадская тема: сушупти, состояние глубокого сна. Оно ведь практически идентично переживанию имперсонального Брахмана, безличному освобождению, ну разве что длится недолго. 
Когда я сплю-сновижу, я отрекаюсь от (не отождествляюсь с) грубого тела, когда глубоко сплю, отрекаюсь даже от тонкого тела. Остаюсь только "я" - атомарная "голая и босая" одна-одинёшенька душа; и пока я остаюсь таким, вселенной снаружи не существует, у меня случается брахмананда. 

Другими словами, если душа не смотрит (не привлекается, не интересуется) ни в сторону духовной, ни в сторону матэнергии, не одета ни в одну из них - ее тип блаженства называется БББ, брахмананда. 
___________________________________
*БББ - блаженство безличного Брахмана. Ну, или безлично-брахманное блаженство

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Итак, Radhe Shyam Prabhu, какие же "абзацы имеют совершенно противоположное значение чем в оригинале"?


Ну вот например, перевел один из абзацев 15 главы, остальные переводить не буду, много работы, лучше читать в оригинале.
Привожу оригинальный бенгали, перевод на английский, потом на русский с этого английского и вариант философской книги.
(диакритика похоже тоже не видна, кому надо могу на е-майл с диакритикой послать)

Vraje kåñëa-svarüpe samasta pürëa-cid-vyäpära prakaöa karena. Baladeva-svarupe çeña-tattva haiyä çeñé-svarüpa kåñëera añöa-prakära sevä-nirvähera janya nitya-mukta pärñada jéva-nicayake prakaöa karena; äbära para-vyome çeña- rüpa-saìkarñaëa haiyä çeñé-rupe näräyaëera añöa-prakära sevä-nirvähera janya nitya-pärñada-rüpa añöa-prakära sevaka prakaöa karena; saìkarñaëera avatära-rüpa mahäviñëu jéva- çaktira adhiñöhäna haiyä paramätmä-svarüpe jagad-gata jévätma-sakalake prakaöa karena. Ei samasta jéva mäyä- pravaëa; ye paryanta bhagavat-kåpä-bale cic-chakti gata hlädinéra äçraya nä pän, tata-dina täïhädera mäyä-karttåkaparäjita haibära sambhävanä. Mäyä baddha ananta jéva mäyä- karttåka paräjita haiyä mäyära guëätrayera anugata. Ataeva siddhänta ei ye jéva-çakti jévake prakaöa karena, cic-chakti jévake prakaöa-karena nä.

"From His Krsna form in Vraja, He manifests all the cit entities. From His Baladeva form as Sesa tattva, He manifests the nitya-mukta jivas who are associates that render service in eight ways to Lord Krsna, the Sesi tattva.	Again, becoming Sankarsana as Sesa rupa, He manifests eight types of eternal associates to render service in eight ways to Sesi, Narayana. Maha-Visnu, an incarnation of Sankarsana, becoming situated in the jiva-sakti as Supersoul, manifests the living entities of the material world.	All these jivas (coming from Maha-Visnu) are disposed to maya.	Until they attain the shelter of the hladini-sakti of the cit world by the mercy of the Lord, they are prone to be defeated by maya.	The unlimited conditioned jivas being defeated by maya remain under the influence of her three modes. Therefore the principle is that only the jiva-sakti manifests jivas and not the cit-sakti."

Перевод данного абзаца:

"Своей формой Кришны во Врадже, Он создает всех чит-существ. Своей Баладева формой, как Шеша таттва, Он создает нитйа-мукта джив, своих спутников, которые совершают восемь видов служения Госпожу Кришне, Шеша таттве. Далее становясь Санкаршаной как Шеша рупа, Он создает восемь типов вечных спутников, которые совершают восемь видов служения Шеше, Нарайане. Маха-Вишну, инкарнация Санкаршаны, помещается в джива-шакти как Сверхдуша, создавая живые существа материального мира. Все эти дживы (исходящие из Маха-Вишну) помещаются в майю. Пока они не достигнут прибежища хладини-шакти мира-чит по милости Господа, они склонны быть побежденными майей. Бесчисленные обусловленные дживы побеждаются майей, оставаясь под влиянием ее трех гун. Поэтому принцип такой, что только джива-шакти создает джив, а не чит-шакти."

Вариант философской книги (если сможете вообще понять о чем у них тут речь идет):

"Во Врадже Он является как Кришна, воплощение Его полной энергии. В облике Баладевы Он являет миру Свою шеша-таттву (природу Господа Шеши). Он демонстрирует восемь видов служения, которое Его вечно освобожденные спутники воздают Ему. На Вайкунтхе Он принимает форму Шеша-Санкаршаны и проявляет восемь видов служения, которое Его вечные спутники воздают Господу Нараяне. Господь Санкаршана воплощается в форме Маха-Вишну, Своей инкарнации. Он становится местом успокоения джива-шакти и в форме Сверхдуши является в сердцах индивидуальных душ, обитающих в материальном мире. Несовершенные индивидуальные души испытывают извращенное влечение к иллюзорной энергии, майе. Они остаются под влиянием майи до тех пор, пока Господь и Его духовная энергия не возьмут их под свое покровительство. Майя господствует над бесконечным множеством душ, заключенных в ее темнице. Следовательно, индивидуальные души являются творением джива-шакти. Неверно считать, что их рождает чит-шакти”.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

*ahankarananda*, по-моему, вы, всё очень хорошо изложили.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Radhe Shyam Prabhu, русский перевод "Философской книги" сделан, похоже, с этого английского.

Ваши переводы (на английский, кстати, это тоже ваш перевод?) отличаются не только от философской книги, но и от переводов Шри Чайтанья Сарасват Матха и другого матха. Вы настаиваете, что именно ваш перевод более точный? Если настаиваете, можете ли это обосновать?

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

Я же для этого привел оригинальный бенгали. Там вообще все просто, если знать бенгали. Перевод на английский сделан самым известным и признанным санскритологом и знатоком бенгали в мире. Его переводы являются самыми точными переводами из ныне существующих. Перевод на русский я сделал сам, можете меня поправить если где ошибка, я не против.
Насчет Чайтанья Сарасват Матха я же упомянул сразу, что тоже много неточностей, хотя намного меньше.
Например в этом английском варианте, который вы дали не переводятся слова prakara karena что означает "создает". А русский перевод вообще странно переводит предложение из вашего английского вариант "All these individual souls are attracted to maya." почему то как "Несовершенные индивидуальные души испытывают извращенное влечение к иллюзорной энергии, майе." Хотя речь идет конкретно в оригинальном бенгали как ei samasta jiva maya-pravana.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Ну, бенгальского я не знаю, что такое ei samasta jiva maya-pravana?

Лучше покритикую ваш перевод на русский  :smilies: 

All these jivas (coming from Maha-Visnu) are disposed to maya вы перевели как "Все эти дживы (исходящие из Маха-Вишну) помещаются в майю". Это было бы правильно в случае "are disposed into maya", но "are disposed to maya" следует переводить как "расположены/склонны к майе". Это моё мнение с учётом существующих переводов.

Да, а ссылку на перевод самого лучшего знатока бенгали  вы не могли бы дать?

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Ну, бенгальского я не знаю, что такое ei samasta jiva maya-pravana?
> 
> Лучше покритикую ваш перевод на русский 
> 
> All these jivas (coming from Maha-Visnu) are disposed to maya вы перевели как "Все эти дживы (исходящие из Маха-Вишну) помещаются в майю". Это было бы правильно в случае "are disposed into maya", но "are disposed to maya" следует переводить как "расположены/склонны к майе". Это моё мнение с учётом существующих переводов.


Принимается. Я переводил согласно предыдущим ачарьям. 
ei - эти, samasta - все, jiva - дживы, maya-pravana - погружаются в майю.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Левые переводы. Десятки, сотни левых переводов. Субъективное понимание отважных переводчиков на основе их личных глубоких заблуждений запросто перносится в новый текст. Попытки разобраться, верно ли переведено, всякий раз просто сталкивают лбами с философскими взглядами самого переводчика. А правильность перевода с академической точки зрения навсегда остается под вопросом, т.к. межязыковые смысловые переходы позволяют считать правильным черезчур многое для того, чтобы на этой платформе обосновывать какое-то одно узкое значение оригинала.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Левые переводы. Десятки, сотни левых переводов. Субъективное понимание отважных переводчиков на основе их личных глубоких заблуждений запросто перносится в новый текст. Попытки разобраться, верно ли переведено, всякий раз просто сталкивают лбами с философскими взглядами самого переводчика. А правильность перевода с академической точки зрения навсегда остается под вопросом, т.к. межязыковые смысловые переходы позволяют считать правильным черезчур многое для того, чтобы на этой платформе обосновывать какое-то одно узкое значение оригинала.


Яркий пример - вариант философской книги. Как например быть тем, которые не знают никакого языка кроме бенгали и читают эту книгу на бенгали?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Яркий пример - вариант философской книги. Как например быть тем, которые не знают никакого языка кроме бенгали и читают эту книгу на бенгали?


Возможно. Скорее всего. Я даже не хочу разбираться уже  :smilies:  Просто побоку. Но я даже не считаю знание языка оригинала определяющим тут. Разницы большой нет, я сам переведу или мне переведут. Я заблуждаюсь не меньше многих других, и соответсвенно даже на языке оригинала пойму все не верно. Определяющим я считаю веру в мистический сверхязыковой шлюз между обусловленным сознанием и чистым сознанием. Так что главное принять кого-то в качестве учителя бхакти и пытаться понять его не только как переводчика, но главным образом как гуру.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Знающие бенгали находятся в лучшем положении, так как могут читать оригинальный текст. Или вы про что?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Знающие бенгали находятся в лучшем положении, так как могут читать оригинальный текст. Или вы про что?


Ага, можно работать переводчиком с бенгали

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Знающие бенгали находятся в лучшем положении, так как могут читать оригинальный текст. Или вы про что?


Я про то, что субъективное понимание накладывается на перевод.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Возможно. Скорее всего. Я даже не хочу разбираться уже  Просто побоку. Но я даже не считаю знание языка оригинала определяющим тут. Разницы большой нет, я сам переведу или мне переведут. Я заблуждаюсь не меньше многих других, и соответсвенно даже на языке оригинала пойму все не верно. Определяющим я считаю веру в мистический сверхязыковой шлюз между обусловленным сознанием и чистым сознанием. Так что главное принять кого-то в качестве учителя бхакти и пытаться понять его не только как переводчика, но главным образом как гуру.


Так вроде перевод "философской книги" шриман Санака Кумар дас делал,  со сверхъязыковым шлюзом.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Возможно. Скорее всего. Я даже не хочу разбираться уже  Просто побоку. Но я даже не считаю знание языка оригинала определяющим тут. Разницы большой нет, я сам переведу или мне переведут. Я заблуждаюсь не меньше многих других, и соответсвенно даже на языке оригинала пойму все не верно. Определяющим я считаю веру в мистический сверхязыковой шлюз между обусловленным сознанием и чистым сознанием. Так что главное принять кого-то в качестве учителя бхакти и пытаться понять его не только как переводчика, но главным образом как гуру.


А на основе чего вы сделаете правильный выбор учителя бхакти? К сожалению, истина не гласит гуру, гуру и гуру, а истина гласит гуру-садху-шастры.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Так вроде перевод "философской книги" шриман Санака Кумар дас делал,  со сверхъязыковым шлюзом.


Не знаю  :smilies:  Мне Санака Кумар вообще по ровну оказался в жизни.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А на основе чего вы сделаете правильный выбор учителя бхакти? К сожалению, истина не гласит гуру, гуру и гуру, а истина гласит гуру-садху-шастры.


Это она в вашем исполнении гласит так. А в исполнении гуру она гласит по-другому. Даже если слова будут похожи, а смысл придет совсем другой. Уж точно не на основе своих способностей понимать священные тексты правильно я строю выбор гуру. Стараюсь так не обольщаться. Гуру тот, кто дает такую способность. Знание языка дело десятое.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Это она в вашем исполнении гласит так. А в исполнении гуру она гласит по-другому. Даже если слова будут похожи, а смысл придет совсем другой.


В моем исполнении так гласит? Похоже что вы привыкли опираться только на свое мнение.
Шримад Бхагаватам, 4.16.1, Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
"Наше собственное мнение мало что значит. Как говорил Нароттама дас Тхакур, в духовных вопросах нужно опираться на мнение святых людей, слова авторитетных писаний и наставления духовного учителя (садху-шастра-гуру). Духовный учитель — это тот, кто строго следует всем наставлениям своих предшественников, а именно садху, или святых. Слова истинного духовного учителя никогда не расходятся со словами авторитетных писаний. Обыкновенные люди должны следовать указаниям садху, гуру и шастр, слова которых никогда не противоречат друг другу."




> Уж точно не на основе своих способностей понимать священные тексты правильно я строю выбор гуру. Стараюсь так не обольщаться. Гуру тот, кто дает такую способность. Знание языка дело десятое.


Здесь нет ответа на основе чего выбирается гуру. Скорее всего на основе ваших чувств. Ну вот вы чувствуете, он так хорошо поет, значит он истинный ;-) Простите, но это не метод.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Я же для этого привел оригинальный бенгали. Там вообще все просто, если знать бенгали.


Ei samasta jéva mäyä- pravaëa; ye paryanta bhagavat-kåpä-bale cic-chakti gata hlädinéra äçraya nä pän
Нда? И где тут про Маха-Вишну?



> Перевод на английский сделан *самым известным и признанным* санскритологом и знатоком бенгали в мире. Его переводы являются *самыми точными* переводами из ныне существующих.


Это кем же? Когда я слышу выражения "самый известный и признанный в мире!", "самые точные", это как-то настораживает. Чего-то здесь не так.
Я, кстати, пользуюсь английским текстом "Джайва-дхармы", который Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати публиковал в "Гармонисте". К сожалению, там он не полностью. Впрочем, и в тех отрывках которые там опубликованы "теория не-падения" НЕ поддерживается. Это так, на всякий случай говорю.



> Например в этом английском варианте, который вы дали не переводятся слова prakara karena что означает "создает".


Праката карена означает не "создает", а "проявляет". Большая разница, между прочим. Если не верите, посмотрите в словаре:
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/rom...biswas-bengali
ПракаТа - "ясно раскрытый или явленный, проявленный, явный, очевидный, ясный".
Вот Вам и "самый точный перевод". Ужас.

----------


## vijitatma das

Кстати, я посмотрел, даже в английском тексте, на который Вы ссылаетесь, ничего не говорится о "создании". Там употреблено слово "manifest". У Вас вообще с английским "не очень". Выражение "disposed to maya" Вы переводите как "помещаются в майю", тогда как следовало бы перевести как "предрасположены к майе" или, если точнее, "склонны подпадать под влияние майи".
Ну и так далее.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Ei samasta jéva mäyä- pravaëa; ye paryanta bhagavat-kåpä-bale cic-chakti gata hlädinéra äçraya nä pän
> Нда? И где тут про Маха-Вишну?


Внимательнее читайте бенгали.
sankarsanera avatara-rupa MAHAVISNU jiva-saktira adhisthana haiya 




> Это кем же? Когда я слышу выражения "самый известный и признанный в мире!", "самые точные", это как-то настораживает. Чего-то здесь не так.
> Я, кстати, пользуюсь английским текстом "Джайва-дхармы", который Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати публиковал в "Гармонисте". Там про Маха-Вишну точно ничего нет.


см. выше про Махавишну в оригинальном бенгали.




> Праката карена означает не "создает", а "проявляет". Большая разница, между прочим. Если не верите, посмотрите в словаре:
> http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/rom...biswas-bengali
> ПракаТа - "ясно раскрытый или явленный, проявленный, явный, очевидный, ясный".
> Вот Вам и "самый точный перевод". Ужас.


На английском то точный, используется слово manifest. Речь шла что на английском самый точный перевод, я готов исправить русский текст, если бы было только в этом отличие от русского текста философской книги. Только в философской книги нет ничего о проявлении (создании) джив Махавишну. Я использовал слово создает на основе Брахма-самхиты 5.11 в переводе Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Кстати, я посмотрел, даже в английском тексте, на который Вы ссылаетесь, ничего не говорится о "создании". Там употреблено слово "manifest". У Вас вообще с английским "не очень". Выражение "disposed to maya" Вы переводите как "помещаются в майю", тогда как следовало бы перевести как "предрасположены к майе" или, если точнее, "склонны подпадать под влияние майи".
> Ну и так далее.


Я перевел согласно бенгали.  ei samasta jiva maya-pravana означает - эти все дживы погружаются в майю.
А manifest я уже описал выше, что готов заменить на проявляет, только разницы никакой не будет, потому что в Брахма Самхите 5.11 БШрила Бхактисиддханта говорит о Маха-вишну и создании джив. Часто говорят о Верховном Господе как о творце, а также часто говорят о том, что он проявляет. И вообще, ни того ни другого нет в переводе философской книги.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Внимательнее читайте бенгали.


Бенгали я прочел внимательно. Однако того пояснения, которое проводится в английском тексте в скобках, я там не нашел. Конечно, это момент не настолько принципиальный, однако если уж заходит речь именно о ТОЧНОСТИ перевода...



> Только в философской книги нет ничего о проявлении (создании) джив Махавишну.


Таки да, нету.



> Я использовал слово создает на основе Брахма-самхиты 5.11 в переводе Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати.


Ну, простите, это не совсем кошерный способ перевода. Кстати, слово "сахасра-сух" (которое в английском переводе УЧЕНИКА Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Нишиканта Саньяла переводится как "создатель живых существ") у Дживы Госвами трактуется как "творец вселенных". Так что с этим тоже не все так просто.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Часто говорят о Верховном Господе как о творце, а также часто говорят о том, что он проявляет.


Это совершенно разные понятия.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Бенгали я прочел внимательно. Однако того пояснения, которое проводится в английском тексте в скобках, я там не нашел. Конечно, это момент не настолько принципиальный, однако если уж заходит речь именно о ТОЧНОСТИ перевода...


Ну речь ведь об этом. Смысл же понятен.




> Таки да, нету.


Ну слава Богу, есть разумные вайшнавы!!! Джай!!!




> Ну, простите, это не совсем кошерный способ перевода. Кстати, слово "сахасра-сух" (которое в английском переводе УЧЕНИКА Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Нишиканта Саньяла переводится как "создатель живых существ") у Дживы Госвами трактуется как "творец вселенных". Так что с этим тоже не все так просто.


Согласен. Тут не так просто. Я так же столкнулся с этим в переводе Бхану Свами и с комментариями Дживы Госвами.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Это совершенно разные понятия.


Сказал же принимаю.  :good:

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Маха-Вишну в "Шри Джайва-Дхарме" точно есть.


Как же без Него?




> Кхе....кхе...."Шри Веданта-Сутра", 4.4.22.


А еще кхе...кхе... Веданта-сутра 2.1.35 кхе...кхе... и комментарии Баладевы Видьябхушаны на нее кхе....кхе....




> Только я спорить на тему "падения" дальше не буду, а то меня и вправду заблокируют. 
> Но тем, кто увлекается раскопками темы падения, я в очередной раз намекну, что Верховный Господь Шри Кришна *НЕ* является злобным, мизантропичным Богом Ветхого Завета, который занимается тем, что кидает Адам и Ев в материальный мир.
> В общем, от очередных сказок, навеянных христианством, лучше отказаться.


Если вы про смысл текста Джайва-дхармы, то это пусть читатель разбирается. Главное донести смысл того, что там сказано, а не выкрутить его наизнанку.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Кто бы говорил про христиан  :smilies:  Уж на что у них создатель охоч создавать души

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Возможно. Скорее всего. Я даже не хочу разбираться уже  Просто побоку. Но я даже не считаю знание языка оригинала определяющим тут. Разницы большой нет, я сам переведу или мне переведут. Я заблуждаюсь не меньше многих других, и соответсвенно даже на языке оригинала пойму все не верно. Определяющим я считаю веру в мистический сверхязыковой шлюз между обусловленным сознанием и чистым сознанием. Так что главное принять кого-то в качестве учителя бхакти и пытаться понять его не только как переводчика, но главным образом как гуру.


Непонятно всё же. Вы, Вриндаван Чандра Прабху, Джайва-дхарму читаете или нет? Если читаете, то в каком переводе? Перевод "Философской книги" вам побоку или нет?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Непонятно всё же. Вы, Вриндаван Чандра Прабху, Джайва-дхарму читаете или нет? Если читаете, то в каком переводе? Перевод "Философской книги" вам побоку или нет?


Читал иногда, но лишь как перевод,  не особо доверяя нюансам.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Хитрый и тайный способ - это вы о чём вообще?


Вы правда такой любознательный или притворяетесь? Думаю, многие  и так поняли, о чем, читая эту тему. У меня нет задачи, чтобы все понимали. Да и среди "непонимающих" всегда большинство это заведомо оппоненты, что впрочем видно сразу.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Кхе....кхе...."Шри Веданта-Сутра", 4.4.22.


Мы, вроде, сейчас не о Веданта-сутре говорим, а о Джайва-дхарме. Или я чего-то пропустил?



> Но тем, кто увлекается раскопками темы падения, я в очередной раз намекну, что Верховный Господь Шри Кришна *НЕ* является злобным, мизантропичным Богом Ветхого Завета, который занимается тем, что кидает Адамов и Ев в материальный мир.


Совершенно верно. "Падение", конечно, условный термин ("отворачивание" было бы логичнее). И Кришна, конечно же, никого никуда не "скидывает". Но также и не удерживает насильно.

----------


## vijitatma das

> А еще кхе...кхе... Веданта-сутра 2.1.35 кхе...кхе... и комментарии Баладевы Видьябхушаны на нее кхе....кхе....


Совершенно дивный комментарий, где Баладева Видьябхушана говорит о деятельности освобожеднных и обусловленных живых существ. Но мы сейчас о "Веданта-сутре" разве говорим?



> Если вы про смысл текста Джайва-дхармы, то это пусть читатель разбирается. Главное донести смысл того, что там сказано, а не выкрутить его наизнанку.


Совершенно верно. Тем более, в "Джайва-дхарме" много вполне недвусмысленных цитат на данную тему.

А впрочем, кому интересно, вот здесь несколько отличных статей:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2270
ИМХО, на этом тему душ можно оставить и вернуться к преме.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Кстати, слово "сахасра-сух" (которое в английском переводе УЧЕНИКА Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Нишиканта Саньяла переводится как "создатель живых существ") у Дживы Госвами трактуется как "творец вселенных". Так что с этим тоже не все так просто.


А у вас есть оригинальный бенгали перевод Шрилы Бхактисиддханты? 
Тут вот http://bvml.org/SBS/index.html написано, что профессор Саньял переводил на английский под руководством своего гуру Шрилы Бхактисиддханты.
А вот тут http://harekrishna.ru/biblioteka/brahma-samhita.pdf написано, что с подробными бенгальскими комментариями и переводом великого первопроходца чистой преданности нашего времени.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Вы правда такой любознательный или притворяетесь? Думаю, многие  и так поняли, о чем, читая эту тему. У меня нет задачи, чтобы все понимали. Да и среди "непонимающих" всегда большинство это заведомо оппоненты, что впрочем видно сразу.


Пока я понимаю только, что вам хочется максимально выпрямить философию гаудия-вайшнавизма, представленную нам Шрилой Прабхупадой, и в таком выпрямленном виде навязать её всем остальным. Уж простите.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Эти две Сутры говорят о том, что за все страдания (и всё счастье) через которые проходит джива, полностью отвечает лишь *сама джива*.


Совершенно верно



> Верховный Господь Шри Кришна в данном случае просто выступает как Беспристрастный Свидетель, Который управляет механизмом кармы.


Мне не нравятся здесь слова "беспристрастный" и "механизмом". Все-таки Господь выказывает особое расположение Своим преданным. И в комментарии к В-с 2.1.36 Баладева Видьябхушана говорит об этом особо.



> *"Шри Веданта-Сутра", 2.1.34:* "Верховный Господь не является жестоким или несправедливым. Все дживы страдают или наслаждаются лишь из-за той кармы, которую они сами себе создают".


Перевод, конечно, очень вольный, но смысл передает правильно. Единственное что - слово "карма" тут может толковаться по-разному, и не обязательно так, как здесь.

----------


## vijitatma das

> А у вас есть оригинальный бенгали перевод Шрилы Бхактисиддханты?


Нет. Насколько понимаю, он во многом повторяет комментарий Бхактивиноды Тхакура.



> А вот тут http://harekrishna.ru/biblioteka/brahma-samhita.pdf написано, что с подробными бенгальскими комментариями и переводом великого первопроходца чистой преданности нашего времени.


Бхактивиноды Тхакура.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Нет. Насколько понимаю, он во многом повторяет комментарий Бхактивиноды Тхакура.
> Бхактивиноды Тхакура.


Вопрос в другом, я сейчас проконсультировался с одним учеником Прабхупады здесь у нас во Вриндаване, у него есть печатный вариант оригинала на бенгали. Там написано что творец джив. Вы к чему написали, что это перевел профессор Саньял? К тому, что он мог сам это слово вставить по поводу творца джив? Или это сделал Шрила Бхактисиддханта? Какая у вас версия?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Пока я понимаю только, что вам хочется максимально выпрямить философию гаудия-вайшнавизма, представленную нам Шрилой Прабхупадой, и в таком выпрямленном виде навязать её всем остальным. Уж простите.


Я? Выпрямить? И представить всем остальным? Да перекреститесь! Я не считаю ее кривой, чтобы выпрямлять. Есть четкие наставления по разным вопоросам. Наоборот, кто-то и хочет  искривить и  затуманить, так это как правило не прабхупадовцы, на них оказывают основное влияние совсем другие современные учителя. Эти учителя не в теме, если встпуают в противоречия с Прабхупадой. Но они встуают с ним в противоречие хитро, чтобы посильнее запутать простодушных преданных. Они спорят с гуру ИСККОН, называя их завистниками и пр. Я слушал эпизоды из этих лекций. Тема про то, что якобы мы с Кишной никогда не были, обязательно приводит к критике ИСККОН и наших учителей. Мол, они неверно представляют Прабхупаду. Философия, направленная на постепенный подрыв авторитета учеников Прабхупады в ИСККОН.  А на самом деле это скрытый подрыв авторитета самого Прабхупады. Дескать, он не смог объяснить даже такие простые вещи, в результате чего ИСККОН напраляется в тартарары.  Но Шрила Прабхупада совершенно однозначно объяснил философию падения. Очень прямо, и выпрямлять дальше просто некуда. Пытающиеся это оспоривать, приходя к последователям Прабхупады, как правило, это тупицы или негодяи, за редким исключением. Иногда, как исключение, я могу признать это простым недоразумением, ошибкой, влиянием среды обитания или влиянием из надалекого индийского прошлого, подвергавшего серьезным отклонениям философию гаудий в трудные для вайшнавизма времена. Прабхупада принимал разных людей, некоторые из которых позже становились гуру и держались особняком, и проявляли несогласие в частности и по этом вопросу. Если честно, то мне просто уже неинтересно вдаваться в детали, как истории, так и философии. Для себя я эту тему как-то разобрал и собрал по винтикам. А вот ради "всех остальных" вовсе не готов напрягаться всякий раз, как только кто-то приходит и заводитт все ту же самую шарманку. Каюсь, но мне уже просто лениво и не интересно упражняться в спорах на эту тему.  Так что вы преувеличили мои заслуги, говоря навязать всем остальным. Да пусть у них там душа хоть рождается, хоть вприпрыжку выскакивает из Махавишну, мне как-то без разницы уже. Но я все еще не могу игнорировать тупость великомудрую, когда сюда приходят ею бравировать, как какой-то сокрытой от нашего узкого мирка великой  вайшнавской правдой. Я не поленюсь, и как всегда я делал раньше, скажу, что по вопросу падения/непадения души вайшнавский мир ушел в глубокую майавадческую ересь, и только Прабхупада дал все в этой теме идеально и не искаженно.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Я? Выпрямить? И представить всем остальным? Да перекреститесь! Я не считаю ее кривой, чтобы выпрямлять. Есть четкие наставления по разным вопоросам. Наоборот, кто-то и хочет  искривить и  затуманить, так это как правило не прабхупадовцы, на них оказывают основное влияние совсем другие современные учителя. Эти учителя не в теме, если встпуают в противоречия с Прабхупадой. Но они встуают с ним в противоречие хитро, чтобы посильнее запутать простодушных преданных. Они спорят с гуру ИСККОН, называя их завистниками и пр. Я слушал эпизоды из этих лекций. Тема про то, что якобы мы с Кишной никогда не были, обязательно приводит к критике ИСККОН и наших учителей. Мол, они неверно представляют Прабхупаду. Философия, направленная на постепенный подрыв авторитета учеников Прабхупады в ИСККОН.  А на самом деле это скрытый подрыв авторитета самого Прабхупады. Дескать, он не смог объяснить даже такие простые вещи, в результате чего ИСККОН напраляется в тартарары.  Но Шрила Прабхупада совершенно однозначно объяснил философию падения. Очень прямо, и выпрямлять дальше просто некуда. Пытающиеся это оспоривать, приходя к последователям Прабхупады, как правило, это тупицы или негодяи, за редким исключением. Иногда, как исключение, я могу признать это простым недоразумением, ошибкой, влиянием среды обитания или влиянием из надалекого индийского прошлого, подвергавшего серьезным отклонениям философию гаудий в трудные для вайшнавизма времена. Прабхупада принимал разных людей, некоторые из которых позже становились гуру и держались особняком, и проявляли несогласие в частности и по этом вопросу. Если честно, то мне просто уже неинтересно вдаваться в детали, как истории, так и философии. Для себя я эту тему как-то разобрал и собрал по винтикам. А вот ради "всех остальных" вовсе не готов напрягаться всякий раз, как только кто-то приходит и заводитт все ту же самую шарманку. Каюсь, но мне уже просто лениво и не интересно упражняться в спорах на эту тему.  Так что вы преувеличили мои заслуги, говоря навязать всем остальным. Да пусть у них там душа хоть рождается, хоть вприпрыжку выскакивает из Махавишну, мне как-то без разницы уже. Но я все еще не могу игнорировать тупость великомудрую, когда сюда приходят ею бравировать, как какой-то сокрытой от нашего узкого мирка великой  вайшнавской правдой. Я не поленюсь, и как всегда я делал раньше, скажу, что по вопросу падения/непадения души вайшнавский мир ушел в глубокую майавадческую ересь, и только Прабхупада дал все в этой теме идеально и не искаженно.


Можете хоть одну цитату совершенно однозначного падения с Вайкунтхи или с Голоки привести? Я очень заинтересован найти их. Так что не торопитесь говорить об однозначности. Пока что приведу другие слова Шрилы Прабхупады:

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джагадише 25/04/1970
"Относительно твоего второго вопроса, видели ли когда-нибудь обусловленные души Кришну? Были ли они с Господом до того как стать обусловленными в результате их желания господствовать над материальной природой. Да, обусловленные души являются неотъемлимыми частичками Господа и таким образом они были с Кришной до того как стать обусловленными. Как ребенок должно быть видел своего отца потому что отец поместил ребенка в утробу матери, подобным образом каждая душа видела Кришну как Верховного Отца. Но в то время обусловленные души покоились в состоянии называемое сушупти, которое называется глубокий сон без сновидений, в состоянии бесчувствия, поэтому они не помнят, что были с Кришной проснувшись в материальном мире и начинают заниматься материальными делами. Я надеюсь это удовлетворит твои вопросы."

Шримад Бхагаватам, 3.16.26, Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
"Подводя итог, можно сказать, что души, обитающие в духовном мире, царстве Вайкунтхи, никогда не падают в материальный мир, ибо мир Вайкунтхи вечен."

----------


## vijitatma das

> Там написано что творец джив.


А какими именно словами написано? Нирмана? Удбхава? Пракаша? Праката?
Кстати, надеюсь Вы понимаете, что дживы НЕ создаются в прямом смысле этого слова. Джива-шакти как бы совечна Господу. Соответственно, в любом случае "творец" - обозначение в некотором смысле условное.



> Вы к чему написали, что это перевел профессор Саньял?


Я просто уточнил. Люблю точность.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> А какими именно словами написано? Нирмана? Удбхава? Пракаша? Праката?
> Кстати, надеюсь Вы понимаете, что дживы НЕ создаются в прямом смысле этого слова. Джива-шакти как бы совечна Господу. Соответственно, в любом случае "творец" - обозначение в некотором смысле условное.


Разумеется. Это совершенно четко объясняет Кришна в БГ 13.20.
Тоже самое можно сказать про проявляет, как будто бы их не было и тут они проявились. Нет, они были всегда так же как солнечный свет сосуществует одновременно с Солнцем. Не может Солнце быть без солнечного света, и также солнечный свет не может быть без Солнца. Хладини, Пракрити и джива - это вечные не имеющие начала (анади) энергии Бога, который также _анадир адир говинда_.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Можете хоть одну цитату совершенно однозначного падения с Вайкунтхи или с Голоки привести?


Вы очень примитивно толкуете этот вопрос; Вас вводит в заблуждение само слово "падение". Разумеется, джива никогда не утрачивает своего положения; она всегда по природе своей остается слугой Кришны, и никакие силы не могут лишить ее этого. Однако Господь может позволить ей ЗАБЫТЬ об этом положении и КАК БЫ "упасть". Это не падение, а иллюзия падения, нечто вроде сна. Мы считаем себя материей (телом), но на деле им не являемся; наша присущность миру материи иллюзорна. В этом смысле падения действительно никакого нет.
А по поводу цитат, подтверждающих это мнения - да, их предостаточно. Пройдите по той ссылке, которую я привел, там несколько хороших подборок. Особенно хороша статья самого Шрилы Прабхупады, полностью объясняющая эту непростую тему.



> "Подводя итог, можно сказать, что души, обитающие в духовном мире, царстве Вайкунтхи, никогда не падают в материальный мир, ибо мир Вайкунтхи вечен."


Кстати, обращу Ваше внимание, что в данном комментарии Шрила Прабхупада объясняет причины прихода в материальный мир Джаи и Виджаи, которые являются вечными спутниками Господа Нараяны, а не обычными дживами. Они не относятся к джива-шакти.

----------


## vijitatma das

> джива - это вечные не имеющие начала (анади) энергии Бога


Совершенно верно. И вечная природа джив - это служение Господу Кришне (дживера сварупа хайа кришнера нитья-даса). Сознание Кришны присуще им всегда, также безначально. А главенствующим Божеством Джива-шакти является Господь Баларама, пребывающий на Голоке.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Вы очень примитивно толкуете этот вопрос; Вас вводит в заблуждение само слово "падение".


Да ничего я не толкую и ничего меня не вводит в заблуждение. Я вообще эту тему не поднимал и обсуждать ее не собирался. Эта тема, как больная мозоль у каждого. Что толку переливать из пустого в порожнее. Одно и тоже, вы не понимаете, да нет, это вы не понимаете. Кому легче стало? Я лишь обратил внимание на неоднозначность в разных местах и все. Я не хочу никому доказывать что мы там были, а также что мы там не были. Кого интересует этот вопрос, пусть сам разбирается, мнений и информации хватает. Зачем вы заостряете внимание? Это не тема для обсуждения на форуме МОСК. Тут мнение одно.




> Пройдите по той ссылке, которую я привел, там несколько хороших подборок. Особенно хороша статья самого Шрилы Прабхупады, полностью объясняющая эту непростую тему.


Если вы про ворону, то это не Шрила Прабхупада писал. Ее редактор фолио прилепил как вложение. И источник этого вложения до сих пор не найден.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Да ничего я не толкую и ничего меня не вводит в заблуждение.


Ну, я очень рад.



> Если вы про ворону, то это не Шрила Прабхупада писал. Ее редактор фолио прилепил как вложение. И источник этого вложения до сих пор не найден.


Хм, это интересно. А откуда у Вас эта информация, если не секрет?
А вообще, я не о вороне. Есть конкретная статья под названием "Падение души" из книги "В поисках просветления", основанная на лекции Шрилы Прабхупады, ПОЛНОСТЬЮ посвященной этому вопросу. ИМХО, доходчивее и понятнее, чем Шрила Прабхупада в этой лекции, эту тему изложить просто невозможно.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Совершенно верно. И вечная природа джив - это служение Господу Кришне (дживера сварупа хайа кришнера нитья-даса).


Кто-то думает не так?




> Сознание Кришны присуще им всегда, также безначально.


Это откуда?




> А главенствующим Божеством Джива-шакти является Господь Баларама, пребывающий на Голоке.


А это откуда?

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Хм, это интересно. А откуда у Вас эта информация, если не секрет?


Не секрет. От редактора фолио. Эканатха даса.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Это откуда?


Логический вывод из слов "сварупа" и "нитья".



> А это откуда?


Из "Джайва-дхармы".
"Presiding over His jiva-sakti, He [Krsna] manifests His vilasa form of Baladeva in Vraja".
Или, если угодно, другой перевод:
"When presiding over the jiva-sakti, He expands as Sri Balarama, His vilasa-murti, which is the expansion that assists Sri Krsna in His pastimes".

----------


## vijitatma das

> Не секрет. От редактора фолио. Эканатха даса.


А в самом фолио можно найти высказывание, что это эссе Шрила Прабхупада в 1972 году посылал в письме Мадхудвише Свами, а потом продублировал в письме к австралийским вайшнавам. Но это не суть. Я говорю не об этой статье, а о главе из книги "В поисках просветления".

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Логический вывод из слов "сварупа" и "нитья".


Вот видите, пользуетесь логикой. А тут некоторые говорят, что это заблуждение.
Шрила Прабхупада часто объясняет это по-другому, что есть семя и его нужно развить и развив его.... дальше не буду.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> А в самом фолио можно найти высказывание, что это эссе Шрила Прабхупада в 1972 году посылал в письме Мадхудвише Свами, а потом продублировал в письме к австралийским вайшнавам. Но это не суть. Я говорю не об этой статье, а о главе из книги "В поисках просветления".


Да, там в книге приводится одна лекция из Токио. Но там нет ничего про Голоку или Вайкунтху. Нароттам дас Тхакур говорит о чем ты медитируешь в своей садхане, того ты и достигаешь в своей сиддха-дехе. А если мы уже там были к примеру каким-то пастушком и сейчас уснули, то медитировать и вовсе не надо, все само откроется. Если я например сильно хочу на Вайкунтху и делаю все правильно, а вдруг я сейчас сплю на Голоке (нахожусь в майе  :mig: , то как с этим быть? Куда я попаду? На Вайкунтху, а потом пойму, что я с Голоки?
И вообще, хватит уже на эту тему. Каждому свое.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Шрила Прабхупада часто объясняет это по-другому, что есть семя и его нужно развить и развив его.... дальше не буду.


Отлично. Это полностью согласуется с философией вайшнавов, согласно которой сварупа дживы как бы сжимается, когда джива приходит в материальный мир, а во время возвращения "распускается" обратно (об этом говорится в Веданта-сутре, 4.4.1 и в Чхандогья Упанишад, 8.12). Баладева Видьябхушана пишет в комментарии к ВС:
"Душа, посредством преданного служения достигшая знания и отрешенности, приходит к лучезарному Всевышнему, избавляется от рабства кармы и обретает тело, исполненное восьми совершенств. Говорится, что это тело - ее изначальный облик. Почему? Сутра говорит: свена-шабдат ("из-за слова свена"). Слово "свена" здесь означает "в своем изначальном облике". Поэтому нельзя сказать, будто в этой цитате говорится о некоем теле, навязанном дживе откуда-то извне по достижении ей "высшего света". Так доказывается, что это тело - изначальный облик души. Слово "нишпадйате" ("достигает") не противоречит этому, ибо, кроме того, имеет значение "проявляет"".

Как видим, здесь говорится о возвращении дживы в духовный мир, при котором *восстанавливается* ее вечный облик.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> А в самом фолио можно найти высказывание, что это эссе Шрила Прабхупада в 1972 году посылал в письме Мадхудвише Свами, а потом продублировал в письме к австралийским вайшнавам.


Ну дак в связи с этим и возникали и возникают вопросы. Он не знает происхождения этого вложения.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Отлично. Это полностью согласуется с философией вайшнавов, согласно которой сварупа дживы как бы сжимается, когда джива приходит в материальный мир, а во время возвращения "распускается" обратно (об этом говорится в Веданта-сутре, 4.4.1 и в Чхандогья Упанишад, 8.12). Баладева Видьябхушана пишет в комментарии к ВС:
> "Душа, посредством преданного служения достигшая знания и отрешенности, приходит к лучезарному Всевышнему, избавляется от рабства кармы и обретает тело, исполненное восьми совершенств. Говорится, что это тело - ее изначальный облик. Почему? Сутра говорит: свена-шабдат ("из-за слова свена"). Слово "свена" здесь означает "в своем изначальном облике". Поэтому нельзя сказать, будто в этой цитате говорится о некоем теле, навязанном дживе откуда-то извне по достижении ей "высшего света". Так доказывается, что это тело - изначальный облик души. Слово "нишпадйате" ("достигает") не противоречит этому, ибо, кроме того, имеет значение "проявляет"".
> 
> Как видим, здесь говорится о возвращении дживы в духовный мир, при котором *восстанавливается* ее вечный облик.


Про восстановление там нет речи. А так же про падение.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Отлично. Это полностью согласуется с философией вайшнавов, согласно которой сварупа дживы как бы сжимается, когда джива приходит в материальный мир, а во время возвращения "распускается" обратно (об этом говорится в Веданта-сутре, 4.4.1 и в Чхандогья Упанишад, 8.12). Баладева Видьябхушана пишет в комментарии к ВС:
> "Душа, посредством преданного служения достигшая знания и отрешенности, приходит к лучезарному Всевышнему, избавляется от рабства кармы и обретает тело, исполненное восьми совершенств. Говорится, что это тело - ее изначальный облик. Почему? Сутра говорит: свена-шабдат ("из-за слова свена"). Слово "свена" здесь означает "в своем изначальном облике". Поэтому нельзя сказать, будто в этой цитате говорится о некоем теле, навязанном дживе откуда-то извне по достижении ей "высшего света". Так доказывается, что это тело - изначальный облик души. Слово "нишпадйате" ("достигает") не противоречит этому, ибо, кроме того, имеет значение "проявляет"".
> 
> Как видим, здесь говорится о возвращении дживы в духовный мир, при котором *восстанавливается* ее вечный облик.


Также внимательно прочитайте 4.4.22, раз уж вы так любите Веданта-сутру.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Про восстановление там нет речи. А так же про падение.


Про восстановление там есть чуть чуть дальше:
tasmat karma-sambandha-tan-nirmita-sariradi-vinirmukta-svabhavika-svarupavasthitir iha svarupabhinispattih saiva muktir iti 
"Душа становится свободна, когда избавляется от внешнего материального тела, порожденного ее кармой. Следует понимать, что в состоянии освобождения она являет свой изначальный облик". "Изначальный" (свабхавика, сварупа) значит присущий душе изначально, однако утраченный с обретением материального тела.
Не знаю, насколько авторитетом для Вас является Рамануджачарья, но он в своей Веданта-саре, комментируя данную адхьяю, говорит, что тело дживы, обретаемое ею в момент освобождения, было известно и ранее, т.е. оно не является для нее чем-то новым.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Также внимательно прочитайте 4.4.22, раз уж вы так любите Веданта-сутру.


Читал, и неоднократно. Баладева Видьябхушана ни словом не противоречит ни Шриле Прабхупаде, ни Бхактивиноде Тхакуру:

krsna bhuli' sei jiva anadi-bahirmukha
ataeva maya tare deya samsara-duhkha
"‘Forgetting Krsna, the jiva has been attracted by the external feature from time immemorial. Therefore, maya, the illusory energy, gives him all kinds of misery in his material existence.'

"Serving Krsna is the nitya-dharma, of the jiva, and the instant the jiva neglects and forgets this truth his eternal nature becomes perverted and progressively enslaved by maya". (Джайва-дхарма, 1 глава)

"On the transcendental platform, the tribulations of the jiva while trying to satisfy the Lord in His pastimes are by all accounts pleasurable. Yet, the conditioned soul by misuse of his free will denies himself the exultation one experiences whilst directly assisting Sri Krsna in His transcendental pastimes. Instead, he embraces maya who gives him only acute harassment. If anyone is to blame for this dilemma, it is the jiva, and definitely not Krsna" (Там же, глава 16).

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Тема ушла в глубокий оффтоп и потому закрывается. Все, кому интересно знать об изначальном положении дживы, могут почитать об этом здесь:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2270

----------

